# Trichrome magnification



## brookside302 (Mar 6, 2008)

Does anybody have an idea on what type of magnification u need to see the trichromes close up.


----------



## umbra (Mar 6, 2008)

30x is good 60x is better


----------



## brookside302 (Mar 6, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> 30x is good 60x is better



is 60 pretty close up like u see in some of the trichrome photos


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Mar 6, 2008)

I just picked this up, its a whole new world.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...kw=microscope&kw=microscope&parentPage=search


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 7, 2008)

umbra said:
			
		

> 30x is good 60x is better



while 60 will you give better magnification, i find i see more on the 30x scopes as its easier to keep the scope over the part your looking at, and keep it steady.

The scope of choice for me is just a simple jewellers loupe, lets loads of light in so you can see what your looking at and the lens is nice n big.


----------



## red_ss (Mar 7, 2008)

what about 80x? would it give super look?


----------



## miah (Mar 9, 2008)

i have 30x and 60x...it was too hard to see with 30x so i bought a 60x
lets just say i am glad i did and wish i would of just got the 60x from the begining


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 9, 2008)

miah said:
			
		

> i have 30x and 60x...it was too hard to see with 30x so i bought a 60x
> lets just say i am glad i did and wish i would of just got the 60x from the begining



either you weren't doing it right or you didn't have a good 30x scope, cus i can seee perfect from mine, much better than the 60x i have and many other 60x i have tried.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 9, 2008)

Get your digital camera and set it to its maximum pixilation, mine goes up to 10m, now set your camera to macro and take a close up picture about an inch (2.5cm) away from your bud, put the pic on your comp and use whatever picture editing prog you have, be prepaird to be totally gobsmacked at what you see, all the trichomes will look amazing.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 9, 2008)

I've only got a mobile phone for a camera so i can't do shots that good.

Plus,,, i've got windows vista 64 so if i did have a decent camera i probably wouldn't be able to connect it anyway, because nothing else connects to this piece of **** os


----------



## Thorn (Mar 9, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I've only got a mobile phone for a camera so i can't do shots that good.
> 
> Plus,,, i've got windows vista 64 so if i did have a decent camera i probably wouldn't be able to connect it anyway, because nothing else connects to this piece of **** os



TELL me about it!! for both those! But Vista especially...its so annoying that it won't recognise any of the software i've been using for years


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 9, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> TELL me about it!! for both those! But Vista especially...its so annoying that it won't recognise any of the software i've been using for years



Do you think we could sue for false advetising, on the vista buy it page it says connect to cameras easier, this is clearly **


----------



## miah (Mar 10, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> either you weren't doing it right or you didn't have a good 30x scope


 
mmmm...i guess i dont know how to work it, dont you just look through and focus???? 

i have to go with the 30x was the same quality as my new 60x


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

the widowmaker
The scope of choice for me is just a simple jewellers loupe said:
			
		

> Ok let see a pix of that jeweller loupe ??
> I have been looking for someting Bigger then a pocket scope and can Give More Lite..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Get your digital camera and set it to its maximum pixilation, mine goes up to 10m, now set your camera to macro and take a close up picture about an inch (2.5cm) away from your bud, put the pic on your comp and use whatever picture editing prog you have, be prepaird to be totally gobsmacked at what you see, all the trichomes will look amazing.


 
Ok I take it that the trichome is still Clear in that pix..

i must try my camera out !


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> I've only got a mobile phone for a camera so i can't do shots that good.
> 
> Plus,,, i've got windows vista 64 so if i did have a decent camera i probably wouldn't be able to connect it anyway, because nothing else connects to this piece of **** os


 
When using a camera phone make sure u erase the pix before u leave the House and Do Not loose the camera  in any because I have read a thread on some one got busted for loosing his cell phone with MJ on it..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 10, 2008)

:yeahthat: 

By the way, they are just turning from clear to cloudy.


----------



## the widowmaker (Mar 10, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> When using a camera phone make sure u erase the pix before u leave the House and Do Not loose the camera  in any because I have read a thread on some one got busted for loosing his cell phone with MJ on it..



It's all connected up so that when you upload it auto deletes the pics but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

with my 30x loupe I struggled to see what was going on for a while but it was my first grow. Once the trichs started turning cloudy i could see it fine. I can imagine anything much stronger would be a pain in the azz to keep steady lol but you can always cut a sample off and set it down somewhere steady to look at.

Widowmaker, yea i dont have vista on my pc but my mum does and it does my nut in if i have to use her pc. I find it so hard to navigate around, WHERE IS THE RUDDY BACK BUTTON??? lol


----------



## tcbud (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, keeping a micro steady is a problem, i cut a peice off myself..and i have an old micronta from radio shack from back in the eighties..this is much better for me than the new scope they sell...so i use a lupe in the garden unless i want to cut a peice off.


----------



## billy_fyshe (Mar 10, 2008)

i got this one:

hxxp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/30X-21mm-Magnifying-Jeweler-Glass-Loupe-Eye-Magnifier_W0QQitemZ190205462054QQihZ009QQcategoryZ494QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

it opened up a whole new world of crystal tips


----------



## Thorn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey buddy!! Yea I got me one of those on my first grow.... oh dont u just drool so much in that microscopic jungle of THC


----------

